

Inspiring Others, At All Costs. - dariusmonsef
http://hellobubs.com/post/17700814070/inspiring-others-at-all-costs

======
andrewcooke
i know children of parents who work like crazy on their companies. they don't
feel inspired; they feel angry.

i don't presume to know what the poor girl who lost her dad will feel, but i
would be wary of using romantic bullshit to justify what you want to do. we
tend to be very good at finding excuses for what we already believe in.

~~~
dariusmonsef
Hey Andrew, not sure if you read all the way through my post. But I addressed
this. I've made decisions to run my company well AND take great care of my
family.

~~~
cchurch
So, 2 hours of sleep at most?

~~~
dariusmonsef
I sleep pretty well. 6-8hrs.

------
hongquan
Thanks for this post Bubs. People always ask how can I/they do startups and be
a good Dad/Mom/Parent. The flexible nature of our work is key. I can still put
in more time than these young Founders and not miss (too often) my most
important meetings with my two little angel investors - my kids.

------
skotzko
Thanks for the post Bubs. Really touching and great to see you being so open
about all this.

"Every ride is what it means to be alive." Amen dude.

------
bmull
Thanks so much for sharing this. What an amazing story, and a refreshing post
with a balanced outlook on this insane startup work. Thank you.

